# What shrub is this?



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

It might be Rosemary; just a guess. Do the leaves have an herb-like smell when crushed? The photos are awfully, awfully small,...and fuzzy! Is this a plant/photo ID. challenge? Maybe someone from Calif. has a better idea.


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

Are there any flowers that can be photographed?


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Morris said:


> Are there any flowers that can be photographed?


Morris - when blossoms there are white flowers on it, but as the blossoms mature and they turn red, then turn to a deeper red nearly brown. I can email you the photos I took that might help?


Oldbee - it does have rosemary type leave (small and shinny)



Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

Bhfury, Yes the photos would help. Also, are the leaves arromatic when crushed?


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Morris -

It really doesn't smell. What is your eamil address and I will send you the pictures?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I hate to state the obvious, but you have no scale in your picture. 

How big is the plant? (Saying it is a shrub means nothing to me other than it being a woody stemmed plant. I consider shrubs to be 18 inches to 18 feet.)

How big are the leaves? How many are in a cluster? 3?

Is this a deciduous or an evergreen shrub?

Fast growing or slow growing?

Is this an ornamental shrub, or is a native plant?

From the unclear pictures, it looks kinda like some sort of sagebrush to me.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is what I was looking for...

Flat-top buckwheat (Eriogonum fasciculatum) in the San Jose de la Zorra mountain desert valley displays beautiful fall colors -- deep reddish browns -- Kumeyaay California Indian Indigenous tribal village documentary, Baja California, Mexico.

KUMEYAAY INDIGENOUS PLANTS
The flat-top or wild buckwheat Native American Indian medicinal plant has short, thin green leaves, and is topped in white or light pink wildflowers during its blooming season. 

Kumeyaay word: Hamill 
The Kumeyaay boiled the flat-top buckwheat flowers and roots to make a medicinal Indian tea that is good to sooth stomach pains, and help babies with diarrhea. Sometimes the flowers were eaten by the Kumeyaay for food.


----------



## msapostol (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, that second picture looks like rosemary to me.


----------

